# Milan: Leo via. Maldini resta. Sempre più conferme.



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio. 

Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.

Per quanto riguarda il prossimo allenatore bisognerà vedere quale sarà il piazzamento finale raggiunto.

Maldini invece non è legato al futuro di Leonardo o ai risultati sportivi. Resterà in rossonero.

Calciomercato.com: la società smentisce per ricompattare l'ambiente in vista dell'ultima partita.
Ma Leonardo sta per saltare. L'addio è possibile già dall'inizio della prossima settimana.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



Qualcuno mente sapendo di mentire... o lei o i media. Spero siano i secondi.


----------



## Zenos (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



Altri 6 giorni ed anche questa pantomima sarà terminata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2019)

Spero ancora che Leo resti, con tutto il cuore.

Ma che sarebbe finita così io lo avevo intuito quando fu bloccato l'acquisto di Ibra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



*Calciomercato.com: la società smentisce per ricompattare l'ambiente in vista dell'ultima partita.
Ma Leonardo sta per saltare. L'addio è possibile già dall'inizio della prossima settimana.*


----------



## varvez (21 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: la società smentisce per ricompattare l'ambiente in vista dell'ultima partita.
> Ma Leonardo sta per saltare. L'addio è possibile già dall'inizio della prossima settimana.*



Quindi chi ha fatto mercato per l'estate? Perché non venite a dirmi che si può iniziare adesso a programmare la prossima stagione: ci deve essere già l'allenatore e almeno un paio di giocatori bloccati


----------



## GP7 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



Che amarezza.
Viene voglia di chiudere con il mondo Milan.


----------



## First93 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



Sembra di rivedere il caso Higuain, armonia armonia poi a Londra a gennaio. Un fondo di verità c'è, spero non accada ma ormai sono quasi rassegnato a vedere Leonardo dimettersi. In una società seria però queste cose non possono accadere, la divisione dei compiti è una parte fondamentale e sarebbe ora di fare chiarezza a riguardo.

Sul prossimo allenatore non so cosa dire, è assurdo pensare di confermare Gattuso per queste tre/quattro vittorie, quando fino a un mese fa era gia con entrambi i piedi fuori da Milanello. La dirigenza vede Gattuso adatto per il Milan che verrà? Giusto confermarlo. La dirigenza non lo vede adatto per il Milan che verrà? Esonero, indipendentemente da quello che succederà contro la Spal (ovviamente io sarei per questa soluzione). In questo modo dovrebbe ragionare una squadra seria, pazzesco al 21 maggio sentire che la decisione sul tecnico verrà presa in base alla classifica finale del campionato.

Maldini boh, il ruolo che ha è abbastanza strano e poco definito, però mi fido ciecamente di lui.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



Leo è entrato in diretto contrasto con Gazidis messo dalla proprietà per la politica lacrime sangue e plusvalenze che evidentemente contrasta con l'idea che ha/ aveva Leo per il rilancio del club; Paolo, come dirigente ha uno status diverso è arrivato in scia di Leo in second'ordine e ci sta che essendo più defilato possa anche restare; il mio avatar parla chiaro ma detto questo le persone cambiano resta il Milan e qui si tratta di capire cosa davvero vogliono fare; se l'indirizzo sarà di rafforzamento mirato della squadra, acquisti che la rendano nel tempo più competitiva, pur nel dispiacere per Leo , potrei anche se non giustificare quantomeno digerire il suo allontanamento, al contrario se come temo si andrà verso un'ulteriore ridimensionamento con l'obbiettivo diventare l'Atalanta dei poveri avranno tutto il mio odio e il mio disprezzo e pregherò ogni giorno affinché questa proprietà sparisca prima possibile; si capirà presto tutto dalle prime mosse ufficiali


----------



## varvez (21 Maggio 2019)

A questi frega rientrare dell'esborso, guadagnandoci qualcosa. Ho seri dubbi per quel che riguarda la parte sportiva. In ogni caso, la prossima settimana sapremo tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## kipstar (21 Maggio 2019)

non capisco a che servono le smentite se scorrono come l'acqua.....mah....


----------



## rossonerosempre (21 Maggio 2019)

Leonardo è stato un upgrade pazzesco rispetto all'anno scorso. Anche se alla fine si è rivelato un bidone Higuain è stato un colpo clamoroso, Bakayoko a parte l'inizio stentato poi ha fatto una buona stagione. Diciamo che le cantonate le ha prese con Caldara, Laxalt e Castillejo. Poi a gennaio Higuain comunque lo ha piazzato e ha preso Paquetà e Piatek. Io gli chiederei di ripensarci, comunque i ruoli vanno ben definiti e anche le strategie di mercato, onde evitare quello che sta per succedere.


----------



## Wildbone (21 Maggio 2019)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Leonardo è stato un upgrade pazzesco rispetto all'anno scorso. Anche se alla fine si è rivelato un bidone Higuain è stato un colpo clamoroso, Bakayoko a parte l'inizio stentato poi ha fatto una buona stagione. Diciamo che le cantonate le ha prese con Caldara, Laxalt e Castillejo. Poi a gennaio Higuain comunque lo ha piazzato e ha preso Paquetà e Piatek. Io gli chiederei di ripensarci, comunque i ruoli vanno ben definiti e anche le strategie di mercato, onde evitare quello che sta per succedere.



Posto che Higuain è arrivato al Milan davvero poco motivato e tutto il resto, visto come si è ridotto Piatek in pochi mesi, comincio a credere che anche il Pipita sia rimasto semplicemente vittima della "cura" Gattuso. Solo che Gonzalo, al contrario del pistolero, era uno che non le mandava a dire ai compagni e che sfogava piuttosto male la sua frustrazione.


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spero ancora che Leo resti, con tutto il cuore.
> 
> Ma che sarebbe finita così io lo avevo intuito quando fu bloccato l'acquisto di Ibra.



Lo avevamo detto in tanti. Leo pensava in grande. Gazidis pensa solo alle plusvalenze.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lo avevamo detto in tanti. Leo pensava in grande. Gazidis pensa solo alle plusvalenze.



Su MW si anticipa sempre il futuro. Di mesi, anni.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



Vedremo se sto Campos dirà che Gattuso ha fatto i miracolih e va confermatoh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lo avevamo detto in tanti. Leo pensava in grande. Gazidis pensa solo alle plusvalenze.



le ipotesi erano 2: o licenziavano gattuso o se ne andava leo...

a gennaio ha resistito e pensi che alla prossima o silurano, ad aprile ha resistito sia dopo il derby che dopo il torino... be a questo punto si è capito chi se ne andrà, cioè il migliore. che pietà


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



Indovinate a che squadre appartiene Campos? Al Lille, ed indovinate a chi appartiene il Lille? Elliot...


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: la società smentisce per ricompattare l'ambiente in vista dell'ultima partita.
> Ma Leonardo sta per saltare. L'addio è possibile già dall'inizio della prossima settimana.*



Saranno contenti i negazionisti, i trolls bellucconiani e gli amici della salsiccia (questi ultimi non li calcolo nemmeno, poveracci).

Si pensava di aver toccato il fondo col contadino cinese e i due salsicciari, e invece il vecchio Demonio ottantenne continua a scavare imperterrito.
Questi ha un potere inaudito, quelli dei quattrini, visto che sta facendo fare da marionetta "all'avvoltoio che ha messo in ginocchio l'Argentina". Ma per favore, manica di ignobili ladroni senza vergogna!


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedremo se sto Campos dirà che Gattuso ha fatto i miracolih e va confermatoh.



anche se prendessero un grande allenatore, io sono comunque senza fiducia per il futuro.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2019)

Ma poi sto Campos da dove è uscito ?


----------



## luigi61 (21 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche se prendessero un grande allenatore, io sono comunque senza fiducia per il futuro.


Ci vuole un grande allenatore con i Chiesa SMS Everton Richarlison solo così possono acquistare la fiducia; sarei curioso di capire come la pensa la maggioranza dei tifosi rossoneri, come si comporterà nelle situazioni a venire se le previsioni pessimistiche si avverassero


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma poi sto Campos da dove è uscito ?



Lavora al Lille, quindi teoricamente alle dipendenze indirette di Elliott. Basti dire che viene pagato a percentuale sulle plusvalenze, per capire che tipo di lavoro faccia. Comunque penso sia più probabile richiamino Rocco Maiorino o il salsicciaro calabro, li vedo più nella parte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: la società smentisce per ricompattare l'ambiente in vista dell'ultima partita.
> Ma Leonardo sta per saltare. L'addio è possibile già dall'inizio della prossima settimana.*



Sarei molto più stupito dalla permanenza di Maldini senza Leo che dall'addio del brasiliano..credevo fossero una unica identità..

Certo che se Leo molla è evidente che il progetto è del tutto ridimensionato..Gazoza in pratica sta creando un Milan "senza anima" che non dovrà rispondere ai tifosi..ecco perché Paolo dubito rimanga


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: la società smentisce per ricompattare l'ambiente in vista dell'ultima partita.
> Ma Leonardo sta per saltare. L'addio è possibile già dall'inizio della prossima settimana.*



Al di là di tutto, non si può cambiare continuamente società, proprietà e mezza rosa. ma dove vogliamo andare


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Maggio 2019)

Peggio dell'Inter di Moratti. Molto peggio


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole un grande allenatore con i Chiesa SMS Everton Richarlison solo così possono acquistare la fiducia; sarei curioso di capire come la pensa la maggioranza dei tifosi rossoneri, come si comporterà nelle situazioni a venire se le previsioni pessimistiche si avverassero



quelli che lo seguono la pensano come il forum, quelli che lo guardano 1 ora alla domenica si saranno fatti infinocchiare dai "grande rino" di questi mesi.. come sempre.

scordati un mercato del genere...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Peggio dell'Inter di Moratti. Molto peggio



Si beh, quello che succede da qualche anno è fuori scala...forse giusto livello Zamparini


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarei molto più stupito dalla permanenza di Maldini senza Leo che dall'addio del brasiliano..credevo fossero una unica identità..
> 
> Certo che se Leo molla è evidente che il progetto è del tutto ridimensionato..Gazoza in pratica sta creando un Milan "senza anima" che non dovrà rispondere ai tifosi..ecco perché Paolo dubito rimanga



quoto


----------



## Giorgio Borrini (21 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spero ancora che Leo resti, con tutto il cuore.
> 
> Ma che sarebbe finita così io lo avevo intuito quando fu bloccato l'acquisto di Ibra.



e Fabregas....

E ora Everton.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



E anche il prossimo mercato è andato, ok.
Parleremo di fpf.
In campo non facciamo calcio per ovvi motivi, in società non si fa calcio.
Siamo una società di Cricket e borsa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E anche il prossimo mercato è andato, ok.
> Parleremo di fpf.
> In campo non facciamo calcio per ovvi motivi, in società non si fa calcio.
> Siamo una società di Cricket e borsa.



Mi cascano già le balle...
Mi immagino già un Milan giovine in mano a Veleno..aiuto..bruceremmo anche i 2-3 decenti in rosa..


----------



## sunburn (21 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma poi sto Campos da dove è uscito ?



Pare sia amico di Mourinho...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi cascano già le balle...
> Mi immagino già un Milan giovine in mano a Veleno..aiuto..bruceremmo anche i 2-3 decenti in rosa..



Io aspetto spal-milan e i primi sviluppi societari.
Dopo se dovesse andare come sembra stacco la spina dal milan e mi dedico ad altro.
Mi spiace solo per tutti voi amici del forum coi quali ormai ho un rapporto quotidiano.
Siete i migliori tifosi abbia mai conosciuto pur a volte avendo opinioni contrastanti .
Fini conoscitori di calcio, onesti e leali .


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io aspetto spal-milan e i primi sviluppi societari.
> Dopo se dovesse andare come sembra stacco la spina dal milan e mi dedico ad altro.
> Mi spiace solo per tutti voi amici del forum coi quali ormai ho un rapporto quotidiano.
> Siete i migliori tifosi abbia mai conosciuto pur a volte avendo opinioni contrastanti .
> Fini conoscitori di calcio, onesti e leali .



Spiacerebbe molto anche a me che in molti ci allontaneremmo ma temo anche sia inevitabile..

Dai su passa la voglia...


----------



## uolfetto (21 Maggio 2019)

dai, su siamo seri. si è capito che leonardo è già andato ormai. la smentita era d'uopo vista la settimana decisiva che ci aspetta. per il resto a me dispiace, anche perchè non si può stare a cambiare dirigenti ogni anno se si vuole costruire qualcosa di stabile. spero che il prossimo sia quello buono ed eviterei di fare drammi a prescindere. vediamo.


----------



## Capitan T (21 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## varvez (21 Maggio 2019)

Manca solo Simone Inzaghi, con Sarri (o meglio) alla Juve e Conte all'Inter. Ciao core poprio


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2019)

Molto deludente Maldini. Tanti discorsi sul progetto vincente, poi Leonardo va via perché troppo ambizioso, mentre lui avalla il progetto Udinese col suo amico Ringhio in panchina.


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Molto deludente Maldini. Tanti discorsi sul progetto vincente, poi Leonardo va via perché troppo ambizioso, mentre lui avalla il progetto Udinese col suo amico Ringhio in panchina.



Non ci credo che Maldini resti a occuparsi di ruoli marginali.
Andrà via anche lui per me.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi cascano già le balle...
> Mi immagino già un Milan giovine in mano a Veleno..aiuto..bruceremmo anche i 2-3 decenti in rosa..



Io ancora non ci posso credere ... non ci VOGLIO credere. Non è possibile, questa non può essere fatta passare liscia, dopo i proclami di riportare il Milan al suo posto. Questa sarebbe una mazzata clamorosa, da addio definitivo. Io aspetto fiducioso i prossimi eventi, sperando che Leo e Paolo stiano sghignazzando mentre leggono le presunte voci di uno smembramento dirigenziale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2019)

Più che altro spero che se davvero Leonardo va via parli e dica le motivazioni reali e non il classico politichese


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Maggio 2019)

Nel mio cervello e nel mio cuore di tifoso stanno facendo terra bruciata. Per fortuna ho tanti altri sport che amo e l'anno prossimo mi dedicherò solamente a quelli.


----------



## Shmuk (21 Maggio 2019)

La cosa si annusava nell'aria già da mesi, a me dispiace, ma non lo vedo come un fatto ostativo sulla via del progresso in sé e per sé. Un Gattuso saldo in panchina, sì...


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ci credo che Maldini resti a occuparsi di ruoli marginali.
> Andrà via anche lui per me.



Nel caso lo apprezzerei, ma avrei la conferma definitiva della morte dell'ennesimo progetto di rilancio del Milan. Però lo vedo troppo legato a Gattuso. Penso resterà insieme al Mister.


----------



## Boomer (21 Maggio 2019)

Come detto ieri prima di arrabbiarmi voglio vedere il sostituto e come verrà gestita la questione allenatore.

Nel caso arrivassero ad esempio Campos ( andatevi a vedere che giocatori ha ingaggiato nel Monaco e nel Lille ) e un buon allenatore non avrei particolari problemi.


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Nel caso lo apprezzerei, ma avrei la conferma definitiva della morte dell'ennesimo progetto di rilancio del Milan. Però lo vedo troppo legato a Gattuso. Penso resterà insieme al Mister.



Il progetto di rilancio è inesistente dal 2007. Vedremo un progetto di rilancio quando ci sarà al Milan un nuovo proprietario senza l'ausilio di fantasmi cinesi o enti finanziari schermati.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il progetto di rilancio è inesistente dal 2007. Vedremo un progetto di rilancio quando ci sarà al Milan un nuovo proprietario senza l'ausilio di fantasmi cinesi o enti finanziari schermati.



.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



Vediamo che succede....la mia impressione è che Leo sia stato messo nelle condizioni di non lavorare; Ibra Fabregas Everton bocciati, quello è il sistema per "costringere" una persona a dimetters e siccome Leo ha le palle e non sta a dispetto dei santi a farsi meleggiare da Gazidis se ne andrà per la seconda volta, la prima fu sbattendo la porta a quel F D.P di Berlusconi ora manderà a fanc....lo quest'altro F. D.P con la differenza che uno ha trionfato per 20 anni e l'altro è invece solo un meschino servitore di una proprieta che dubito ci darà solo 1/10000 delle soddisfazioni passate


----------



## showtaarabt (21 Maggio 2019)

Se Leonardo vuole prendere Sensi che è bravino ma non vale più di Mauri per 25 milioni anzichè 5/10 milioni capisco non sia più gradito questo però non vuol dire che Gattuso deve restare.Se vuoi fare la politica dello scouting U23 che ha senso con il FFP lo scemo calabrese è il meno indicato.


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Vediamo che succede....la mia impressione è che Leo sia stato messo nelle condizioni di non lavorare; Ibra Fabregas Everton bocciati, quello è il sistema per "costringere" una persona a dimetters e siccome Leo ha le palle e non sta a dispetto dei santi a farsi meleggiare da Gazidis se ne andrà per la seconda volta, la prima fu sbattendo la porta a quel F D.P di Berlusconi ora manderà a fanc....lo quest'altro F. D.P con la differenza che uno ha trionfato per 20 anni e l'altro è invece solo un meschino servitore di una proprieta che dubito ci darà solo 1/10000 delle soddisfazioni passate



Hanno talmente bisogno di soldi che anziché esonerare Leonardo lo inducono a dimettersi. Stessa cosa Gattuso.
Pensa te.


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Vediamo che succede....la mia impressione è che Leo sia stato messo nelle condizioni di non lavorare; Ibra Fabregas Everton bocciati, quello è il sistema per "costringere" una persona a dimetters e siccome Leo ha le palle e non sta a dispetto dei santi a farsi meleggiare da Gazidis se ne andrà per la seconda volta, la prima fu sbattendo la porta a quel F D.P di Berlusconi ora manderà a fanc....lo quest'altro F. D.P con la differenza che uno ha trionfato per 20 anni e l'altro è invece solo un meschino servitore di una proprieta che dubito ci darà solo 1/10000 delle soddisfazioni passate



A dicembre eravamo anche ad un passo di Godin secondo i giornalisti. 
Ovvero un giocatore carismatico e di esperienza per reparto... Insomma proprio quello che serve per costruire una buona squadra invece di riempire la squadra di giocatori di 20 anni che non reggono la pressione


----------



## luigi61 (21 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> A dicembre eravamo anche ad un passo di Godin secondo i giornalisti.
> Ovvero un giocatore carismatico e di esperienza per reparto... Insomma proprio quello che serve per costruire una buona squadra invece di riempire la squadra di giocatori di 20 anni che non reggono la pressione



Se fosse stato per Leo credo che oggi avremmo Conte come nuovo allenatore con una squadra come dici tu che sarebbe stata un mix di giovani forti (SMS Everton etcetc)e gente con esperienza, una squadra già pronta per lottare ai vertici in Italia e fare buona figura in Europa, ed invece rischiamo di ritrovarci con dj Francesco sensi duncan e altri cessi assortiti con cui rimanere nell'oblio per molto tempo...cos'è un'incubo o realtà??


----------



## Lambro (21 Maggio 2019)

Perdere Leo è chiaro segno di involuzione del progetto Elliot imho.
Io credo che se andrà così, e pare che andrà così, potremo mettere la parola fine ai sogni di rinascita in grande stile ancora per un pò di anni.
E intanto Castagne e Ilicic al Napoli.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



Continuo a sognare, forza Gazidis!


----------



## __king george__ (21 Maggio 2019)

ora ditemi maldini che resta a fare...l'ad è gazidis...arriverà un nuovo ds e c'è pure moncada….lui non conterà nulla resterà a fare la figurina……

tante menate per tornare e poi resta a fare lo scemo….


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ora ditemi maldini che resta a fare...l'ad è gazidis...arriverà un nuovo ds e c'è pure moncada….lui non conterà nulla resterà a fare la figurina……
> 
> tante menate per tornare e poi resta a fare lo scemo….



Per essere usato come parafulmine.. attento Maldini che se le cose il prossimo anno dovessero andare male, rischi veramente di finire sotto insulti pesanti.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per essere usato come parafulmine.. attento Maldini che se le cose il prossimo anno dovessero andare male, rischi veramente di finire sotto insulti pesanti.



Temo anch'io finirà così, ma siccome l'ho amato troppo e per me è intoccabile, così mi farò un anno sabbatico senza calcio per evitare tutto questo, in modo da sapere qualcosa sul Milan solo di striscio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche l'edizione online della Gazzetta dello Sport conferma tutte le news precedenti: Leonardo sempre più vicino all'addio, nonostante dal Milan filtri che ci sia armonia tra il dirigente e Gazidis ma in realtà il clima è teso. In realtà, il brasiliano è vicino all'addio.
> 
> Leonardo e Gazidis sono due figure incompatibili. Il raggio d'azione del DT è sempre più limitato. Per questo, con tutta probabilità rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il Milan prenderà un DS che sappia scoprire talenti. Il nome è quello di *Campos*.
> 
> ...



Lo dicevo che se la stampa continua a puntare su sta cosa è perché c'è qualcosa di vero. Be direi che il ciclo eliott finsice qua. Leo era l'unico a volere un Milan forte. Via lui, fine dei giochi, ormai è chiaro.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Maggio 2019)

Società di ridicoli, andatevene tutti a f****lo, branco di pagliacci. Ridotti a essere una squadra da smembrare tutti gli anni per far quadrare i conti, fregandosene completamente di qualsiasi ambizione sportiva e volontà di tornare a vincere. Mai, mai, mai avrei creduto che il glorioso Milan potesse essere ridotto in uno stato così imbarazzante. Zimbelli del calcio europeo, altro che Moratti. Avercelo un Moratti, non sapete cosa darei per avere qualcuno a cui frega qualcosa al comando.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il progetto di rilancio è inesistente dal 2007. Vedremo un progetto di rilancio quando ci sarà al Milan un nuovo proprietario senza l'ausilio di fantasmi cinesi o enti finanziari schermati.



Sono d'accordo. Purtroppo è uno scenario al momento impensabile.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Quindi chi ha fatto mercato per l'estate? Perché non venite a dirmi che si può iniziare adesso a programmare la prossima stagione: ci deve essere già l'allenatore e almeno un paio di giocatori bloccati



Sai che gliene frega del mercato.


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Maggio 2019)

sarebbe una pazzia mandare via Leonardo, e una ********* assurda. Non vedo cosa ha fatto di male. 
Alla fine e stato Piatek e Paqueta che ci hanno dato la possibilita di CL, anche se con molta probablita non entremo.

Se ci troviamo con Gattuso e Maldini e Leo via? Sarebbe uno scandalo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Maggio 2019)

Troppe voci.. troppe voci.. temo sia andato anche Leo. E con lui la mia fiducia nel progetto.. davvero non c è luce in fondo al tunnel.
Spero tanto nella champions proprio perche mi auguro serva a farlo restare


----------



## gabri65 (21 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per essere usato come parafulmine.. attento Maldini che se le cose il prossimo anno dovessero andare male, rischi veramente di finire sotto insulti pesanti.



Ma secondo me già da adesso.

Se Leonardo viene fatto fuori, sicuramente verrà detto che lui ha protetto Gattuso a discapito del suo amico. Quindi giù di insulti.

E a me non solo pare inverosimile, ma perfino agghiacciante, tenuto conto dell'amicizia che lega i due. E' proprio Leonardo che sembra aver spinto per farlo rientrare nel Milan. Sinceramente, da Paolo non ci si può aspettare questi comportamenti. Vorrebbe dire che siamo oltre la follia, ed il Milan è veramente morto. Io non lo accetto.


----------



## Anguus (21 Maggio 2019)

Senza Leonardo e coccolato da Maldini e Scaroni Gattuso resterebbe anche se dovessimo lottare per non retrocedere. Sarebbe la fine e il fallimento di un progetto. Peggio che coi cinesi.


----------



## Ambrole (21 Maggio 2019)

Io non riesco a capire tutta questa gente disperata per l'addio di Leonardo.
Il suo curriculum parla chiaro ovunque sia andato ha fatto casini e I risultati non sono certo stati entusiasmanti.
tra l'altro una vaccata come quella di Higuain fa capire che il suo concetto di mercato e di calcio e quanto di più sbagliato ci possa essere ed assolutamente non compatibile con un progetto di rilancio. Prima se ne va È meglio è, sperando che in realtà abbiano già identificato da tempo il suo sostituto è che esso abbia già iniziato a lavorare sul mercato


----------



## neversayconte (21 Maggio 2019)

Ma questi di Elliot a quanto vorrebbero venderlo il Milan? A 1,2 mil? Ahahahahahahahaha


----------

